# Looking to adopt (in Michigan)



## resterline

Hello. I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting in the right area. I'm from Michigan and am looking to adopt a German Shepherd. 

I've been looking at shelters and German Shepherd rescues, but they seem to get adopted out pretty quickly. I don't really want to buy from a breeder...I'd rather adopt one that is without a home. 

I thought I'd post here in case anyone knows of any GSDs looking for a home. I don't have a gender preference, but I would like one under two.


----------



## msvette2u

Do you search Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and Adopt-a-Pet?


----------



## onyx'girl

Welcome to you. Have you looked here? 
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC Even if they don't have one now that is a match, they can keep you in their contacts for future placements.


----------



## Danielle609

Where are you located in Michigan?


----------



## resterline

msvette2u - Yes. I've found GSDs on those sites...but they've been adopted out already. I just started to seriously look this past week.

onyx'girl - I actually submitted my application there today! Hopefully I hear back soon. 

Danielle609 - I live outside of Midland


----------



## DJEtzel

Are you suuuuure you don't want one around 6? An affiliate rescue I work with is looking at placing a female GSD.


----------



## resterline

DJEtzel - I like the idea of an older dog, but my fiance and I made a deal. I got to pick the breed...he insisted on it being under two. At first he wanted a puppy...but I told him I really like my shoes without teeth marks


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

resterline said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting in the right area. I'm from Michigan and am looking to adopt a German Shepherd.
> 
> I've been looking at shelters and German Shepherd rescues, but they seem to get adopted out pretty quickly. I don't really want to buy from a breeder...I'd rather adopt one that is without a home.
> 
> I thought I'd post here in case anyone knows of any GSDs looking for a home. I don't have a gender preference, but I would like one under two.


I'm from Michigan as well and my first route was to adopt, but found it difficult since the puppies and young ones go fast (plus they usually look for experience with the breed). I hope you end up being able to adopt.. I ended up getting my pup from a breeder after many tries to adopt.


----------



## resterline

KaiserGSDLove - What breeder did you go through? If I do end up having to go that route, I'd be interested in being referred to one where someone has had a good experience. 

I have a former coworker who works with Leader Dogs and she said she can see if there are any GSDs that are being career changed (essentially, they don't make it as a Leader Dog for whatever reason, so they find a good home for them). I'd love to go that route because these dogs receive so much training before they even get evaluated for the Leader Dog program. 

I have nothing but time...we are willing to wait for the right dog. We've been discussing getting one for about a year now. Now that I am getting settled into my new job and he is settled in his career, we decided to start looking now. 



KaiserGSDLove said:


> I'm from Michigan as well and my first route was to adopt, but found it difficult since the puppies and young ones go fast (plus they usually look for experience with the breed). I hope you end up being able to adopt.. I ended up getting my pup from a breeder after many tries to adopt.


----------



## DJEtzel

I completely understand.


----------



## resterline

I just found one in Saginaw, which is known as a high kill shelter (I believe that's what I heard). I called and I can go meet her tomorrow!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Saginaw, MI | Mary


----------



## onyx'girl

She looks great, hope it is a good match...wishing you luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## resterline

resterline said:


> I just found one in Saginaw, which is known as a high kill shelter (I believe that's what I heard). I called and I can go meet her tomorrow!
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Saginaw, MI | Mary


Mary isn't a bad dog at all and they said they've received a ton of call on her already. She seems to have basic obedience...she would sit and stay, and come when I called her. Very sweet dog. But, they said they don't think she is well housebroken (if at all). Because this will be our first dog together, I'd like to get one already housebroke. 

So, I'm a bit hesitant. Since I know she will very likely get a home since so many people have called on her, I am going to pass. She is the very first dog I've looked at and I want to make sure we're a good match before we adopt. 

There is a rescue I am in contact with that has a one-year-old GSD that they just got in. They are fostering her and were able to tell me a lot more than the shelter, since that one was a stray. So, we're going to go meet "Abby" this weekend if we can!


----------



## onyx'girl

Housebreaking can happen in a week. That wouldn't be a deal breaker if the dog was pulled from a shelter environment and no other place to pee but in the kennel. That said, follow your gut, it is only fair to the dog you eventually choose/or the dog that chooses you!
Thanks for the update, hope Abby is a good match for you.


----------



## OriginalWacky

resterline said:


> So, I'm a bit hesitant. Since I know she will very likely get a home since so many people have called on her, I am going to pass. She is the very first dog I've looked at and I want to make sure we're a good match before we adopt.


I wish everybody would think this much about their potential dog, the shelters would be much less crowded. Kudos to you!



> There is a rescue I am in contact with that has a one-year-old GSD that they just got in. They are fostering her and were able to tell me a lot more than the shelter, since that one was a stray. So, we're going to go meet "Abby" this weekend if we can!


Best of luck!


----------



## vom Eisenherz

I have had several adult female GSDs who were not housebroken. I have only had one accident in the house between all of them, ever. They "get it" immediately ime.


----------



## LifeofRiley

As someone who has adopted all my dogs and fostered many more, I admire that you are taking your time and looking for the best fit for you. I have always thought that if people spent even a fraction of the time they spend searching for a breeder in fostering, or evaluating shelter dogs, they would have as good a chance at finding the dog they want. There really is no rush. With that said, I, like the other posters, would not be overly concerned about house-training an adult dog. My experience has been that this a quick and easy problem to solve.


----------



## resterline

That is good to know that housebreaking wouldn't be too big of an issue. I've just never done it myself before and wouldn't be certain. 

And thank you! We just don't want to get a dog that isn't a good fit for us and vice versa. If I am going to keep a dog for his or her entire life, we need to know we'll like each other. 

I spent a good 10+ years showing horses and the personalities of each horse was different. I figure it's the same with GSDs. Actually, my favorite horses were always ones that didn't get along with other people. I had a 2 year Quarter Horse that got along great with me, but would bite/kick at my mom (who was a veteran trainer...he just didn't like her). On the opposite end of the spectrum, my mom's show horse never liked me. Actually, in 10+ years, she was the only horse to ever actually throw me. So, different people work well with animals with different personalities, I guess.


----------



## bellaire

My son has a 10 year old black pure breed German German shepherd. He is big, 130 lb. Still looks great. Great with kids and people. He is moving to a California apartment. The dog is in Michigan now. Let me know if you may like him. Thanks


----------

